
Google supports MariaDB - GravityWell
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/08/08/google_backs_mariadb/
======
jt2190
tl;dr

    
    
      > [Google] has sent an [unnamed] engineer to the MariaDB
      > Foundation... Asked [what they get], Google declined to 
      > comment.

~~~
MetaCosm
Half Life 3 confirmed?

~~~
untog
This isn't Reddit

------
GravityWell
Hopefully MariaDB can incorporate SQL window functions:

[http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/static/tutorial-
window.ht...](http://www.postgresql.org/docs/9.1/static/tutorial-window.html)

These have been part of PostgreSQL, SQL Server, Oracle, etc for quite a while
and still absent from MariaDB/MySQL.

------
ergo14
I would rather be more happy to see them support Postgresql, especially in app
engine.

~~~
GravityWell
I'm not sure why MySQL seems to have received more attention over the years.
PostgreSQL might be more robust.

One point about PostgreSQL that bothered me was the apparent lack of case
insensitive collation. Where SQL Server, Oracle, and MySQL default to case
insensitive, PostgreSQL defaults to case sensitive, and there was no built in
way to change this, so you have to do things like "WHERE LOWER(namecol) =
'jdoe'" to work around it. At least that was the situation last time I
checked.

~~~
awj
For a long time MySQL was easier to get started with, and the integration with
PHP made it a popular choice on shared hosting services. A lot of developers
cut their teeth on MySQL, many haven't felt the need to seek out alternatives.

~~~
jsight
Yeah, for a long time MySQL was completely easy on Windows, and Postgres
required Cygwin. Granted, that was years ago now, but I think it hurt adoption
significantly.

Also, there has long been a perception that Postgres was slower. I still run
into that from time to time today.

~~~
tracker1
Sometimes early adoptions in technology establish the trend long term.

Personally, I was rather put off by earlier mySQL versions on windows, that
required commercial licenses for windows, but was free on other platforms.
Also, the their weird perception of software connecting to mysql needing to be
gpl, or commercially licensed (legally or not, it was an f'd up pov).

Each time I used mySQL was an oddity... a binary field would effectively treat
the ascii value of a byte as a case-insensitive character... You could use
ANSI SQL field quotes for everything but foreign key statements... Curly
ticks, not just the ascii apostrophe could break you out of an SQL
statement...

Now, these may well all be fixed today, I just find it hard to believe a lot
of these issues didn't break MySQL's adoption rates by others.

What surprises me even more than PostgreSQL's lack of broader adoption was
that FirebirdSQL didn't see wider adoption all along either. Considering it
works in both embedded and stand alone server roles. I really just don't get
why people like mySQL... I mean if you are using it as a mostly write dump
table (myisam) without the need for foreign keys, sure... but anything with
more than 3-4 tables, I just can't see why someone would chose mySQL over many
other better, and free options.

Beyond some early adoption along with PHP (another hideous platform imho) that
happened to stick, and spread.

~~~
awj
Yeah, we're in the process of migrating from MySQL to PostgreSQL now. I don't
think any other project at work has kept me up at night as much as this one.

------
gonvaled
Can somebodody comment on this?

    
    
      > I'd have added one thing to the licence: that this
      > licence is GPL but after three years it reverts to BSD,
      > then Oracle wouldn’t have bought Sun because we’d be free
      > within three years and MySQL would be BSD and nobody
      > could take that away
    

What is the problem with the GPL in this case? That changes / additions must
be given to Oracle?

~~~
annnnd
If you want to link your proprietary software to GPL-ed MySQL, you can't. They
used to sell (expensive) licenses if you wanted to do that.

I know because I wanted to use it this way and was forced to use SQLite
instead (which performed nicely btw).

I am not sure how MariaDB solves these issues though? Because they will have
to stay on GPL forever if I understand correctly.

~~~
justincormack
The only thing you need to link to is the client library, as talking to the
database over a socket is not linking. I believe there are non GPL client
libraries now for many languages.

------
devnetfx
Wonder when will GoSQL appear from Google?

------
kabell
Another possibly relevant fact in this matter is that the Android/Java lawsuit
certainly didn't help the Oracle/Google relationship...

------
james2vegas
Maybe they can fix MariaDB to use something other than ucontext (which is no
longer part of POSIX) or i386/x86-64 only asssembly for co-routines.

But they probably won't since this is Google, and it "works just fine on
Linux"

------
at-fates-hands
It looks like MariaDB is getting some good run lately. I just installed Fedora
19 on one of my older boxes and they decided to have MariaDB as the default
DB.

------
jrochkind1
What the heck is the 'chocolate factory'?

~~~
rtehfm
Apparently it's a nickname for Google.

[http://wikibin.org/articles/mountain-view-chocolate-
factory....](http://wikibin.org/articles/mountain-view-chocolate-factory.html)

------
RRRA
BSD is NOT Copyleft... this article is terrible :P

~~~
andrewflnr

      BSD is a permissive copy-left licence that allows you to do anything to code
      ... of huge significant ...
      "You can repeat MySQL with MariaDB." (Speaking on compatibility. Did Widenius actually say that?)
    

Just beautiful. :D Also, considering both Oracle and Google are currently
headed by "Larry"s, I wish that if they want to shorten Larry Ellison's name,
they would _consistently_ shorten it to "Ellison", rather than "Larry" as they
do a couple times.

